# Outdoors > Fishing >  Surf casting rig

## Chris

Had a rush of blood to my head a while ago & not happy with the rigs available.I wanted to retain my running sinker & the trace length .I spent a lot of time trying to work out how to achieve what I wanted,that was the trace length ,running sinker & keeping the bait sinker close to each other to try getting more cast distance with the surf rod. 
This is what I came up with ,still needs a little refining but certainly helping with distance & seems to work.
Would be interested in seeing what some of you guys use as well . 


The result of the first session with the new rig .


Gets the bait out just a little bit further. Hope I have a few more days like this near future.

----------


## mucko

Nice effort Chris. interesting rig seams to do the trick thanks for sharing.

----------


## Gibo

Surfcasting has come a long way since I used to partake  :Wink: 
I was taught this pendulum type technique and could get quite far, get it wrong and watch your gear fly away!

----------


## Spudattack

We used to use a slide rig for getting big baits and livebaits out far, basically like a non-return slide that you put your leader on. You can then cast your big grapnel sinker out miles, once its set you then slide your bait down the line. Haven't seen any here but they worked a treat especially when swimming big liveys.

Looks like your rig works a treat!

----------


## Gibo

> We used to use a slide rig for getting big baits and livebaits out far, basically like a non-return slide that you put your leader on. You can then cast your big grapnel sinker out miles, once its set you then slide your bait down the line. Haven't seen any here but they worked a treat especially when swimming big liveys.
> 
> Looks like your rig works a treat!


Have seen that on a fishing show in Africa, and using alby reels

----------


## Spudattack

> Have seen that on a fishing show in Africa, and using alby reels


What are alby reels? We may have called them something different?

We mainly used overhead reels like Penn 500 Jigmasters and Daiwa Sealines etc. My Old Man will only use a scarborough (wooden wheel on a spline, no gearing) which is an art to cast, he could outcast me most days!

----------


## Gibo

Sorry Alvie reel??? 

Cant recall where in Africa it was, may have been a Robson Green show??

----------


## hunter308

I spent today making a few ledger traces up and playing with different knots in my little book of fishing knots finally sussed out a few knots and had a play with that figure 8 that gibo was talking about and tried to use that knot to make a dropper but it pulled the loop up and broke the line so went back to the surgeon dropper for my end loops for sinkers, and the standout dropper for the hooks which I have never had a problem with all the years of using it. I might have to have a look into trying out that pulley rig thing you use Chris it looks to be the ducks nuts  :Grin:

----------


## Chris

Have now closed the long line clip so the doubled trace will run threw it up to the imp shield . 

I'm using a pendulum type cast too Gibo ,certainly gets a bit more distance & works a treat with the big rods.

----------


## Toby

Dad uses a rig set up like that. I reckon its shit I prefer my normal ledger rig. Works for me quick and simple and gets the job done.

----------


## Gibo

Figure 8 wont pull through if tied right  :Wink:

----------


## hunter308

> Figure 8 wont pull through if tied right


That's why I am going to practise doing it more before I fish with it because I do not want to be loosing gear

----------


## Chris

> Dad uses a rig set up like that. I reckon its shit I prefer my normal ledger rig. Works for me quick and simple and gets the job done.


Put a couple of 5/0 hooks on the end Toby ,get the hook-up rate around 90% .

----------


## Toby

5/0 nah. I rather 3/0-4/0 4/0 is getting a bit big for me liking. But we dont have much fish here so I rather have smaller hooks and get as much as possible. We had a fishing comp last year 121 rods was under 30 fish easy.

----------


## hunter308

> 5/0 nah. I rather 3/0-4/0 4/0 is getting a bit big for me liking. But we dont have much fish here so I rather have smaller hooks and get as much as possible. We had a fishing comp last year 121 rods was under 30 fish easy.


4/0 is the smallest in my tackle box toby I use recurve/mutsu style hooks and the 4/0 and 5/0 are the only ones I use I do have bigger but only if fishing from a boat or after kingfish and using a livebait. I refuse to use 3/0, suicide hooks etc as I prefer to lip hook than gill or gut hook like you can risk getting with smaller hooks and suicide or octopus style hooks..

----------


## Spudattack

> Sorry Alvie reel??? 
> Attachment 12015
> Cant recall where in Africa it was, may have been a Robson Green show??


Ah ok, think i have seen one of those once, nah very rare to see one, normal scarborough or penns the most common, eggbeaters for beginners!

----------


## hunter308

> Ah ok, think i have seen one of those once, nah very rare to see one, normal scarborough or penns the most common, *eggbeaters for beginners!*


Hell no they are for on to it cunts who don't want to spend all day untangling birdsnests after a cocking up a cast, overheads can stay on the boats and that is the only time I will use them is fishing from a boat.

----------


## Toby

> 4/0 is the smallest in my tackle box toby I use recurve/mutsu style hooks and the 4/0 and 5/0 are the only ones I use I do have bigger but only if fishing from a boat or after kingfish and using a livebait. I refuse to use 3/0, suicide hooks etc as I prefer to lip hook than gill or gut hook like you can risk getting with smaller hooks and suicide or octopus style hooks..


Black magic KL' s are the hook I like. Thats curved

----------


## Spudattack

Hehe, not having a go, explaining what was popular from there. 
Must say eggbeaters have come a long way and are much better quality with better drags, it was a set in traditional thing from when eggbeaters were cheap and not very strong and the old ones couldn't handle a big fight. 

Will say that once you become good with and overhead reel you will never go back!

This is a scarborough reel.

----------


## Chris

I guess that put me in the beginner pigeon hole along with my vintage Mitchell 488's & 16' power sticks.
The superior drag system ,large diameter casting spools more than a match for the larger fish. 
The fish I'm catching must be down to beginners luck I guess.

----------


## Spudattack

I think you guys have misunderstood me, I was explaining the attitude towards eggbeaters and reels of preference where I came from, no offence intended! 

As I said there are some very good reels now that can handle very big fish. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha steady on guys, your starting to sound like you should be in the kitchen making a pav with all this egg beater talk!!!  :Psmiley: 
I think they both have their pro's and cons. 
I doubt I could cast an overhead as far as I could an egg beater

----------


## Toby

I think they use over head reels for long distance casting comps? Not 100% sure

----------


## hunter308

> I guess that put me in the beginner pigeon hole along with my vintage Mitchell 488's & 16' power sticks.
> The superior drag system ,large diameter casting spools more than a match for the larger fish. 
> The fish I'm catching must be down to beginners luck I guess.


Nothing wrong with mitchell reels my first surfcasting rig that my dad gave me was an old cane surf rod with a daiwa RA7700 used to take a good hiding that reel. Spud all good with us nothing wrong with ribbing each other about different reels. Gibo seeing you suggested it I will have my pav with cream and strawberries after you have made it.

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha ok but no guarantees that it will come out edible!!    
I would love a new Stella but for 1100 + for the smallest one..... Ah nah!

----------


## Chris

I'll take my Pav with whipped cream ,kiwi fruit n chocolate hail thanks Gibo (since it was your suggestion)

Seriously though I went back to Mitchell reels simply because the modern reels especially the Japanese made just don't seem the be very tough.Small spools ,weak shafts, rubbish bearings they just don't last.I might get 12 months out of a jap reel.The modern casting reels are a different item to what over head reels where 30 or 40 years ago when I started fishing.
Quite frankly I couldn't cast with one ,try doing that in the dark I'd probably end up in A & E. 
Although they have been designed for distance casting I wonder how long the internal parts would last given some serious surf fishing. End of the day its a matter of personal choice & what your comfortable with.I'll be staying with Mitchel fixed spool reels for a while longer.

----------


## hunter308

If I were to buy a new reel for surfcasting I would honestly go and buy a penn spinfisher 950ss the daiwa crossfire I have got does a good job but would hate to see what would happen to it if I got onto a big fish, when I was living in whangarei I burnt out the drag on a cheap daiwa while fighting a good sized fish from the rocks and the last run it took I watched in horror (actually feeling rather impressed) as smoke started to piss out from under the drag knob the ex brother in law stood there with a blank look on his face especially after he was going on about the area being a shit spot for fishing and the fresh lump of trevalley I stuck on the hook with big protests from the outlaw was also shit (believe me he knew fuck all I had to tie all of his traces for the dumb cunt) needless to say not only did the drag burn out I got totally spooled. Last fight with a big fish up there off the rocks I was on for a good 15 minutes gimballed up and using a kilwell bait runner reel and that stood up to the task nicely then I got bit off just as we were about to gaff the biggest snapper I had ever caught and it had been involved with many fights with good sized fish up there prior to that I really miss that reel I had it set up on a shakespeare black tiger boat rod which also made a really nice set up for rock hopping but I stupidly sold it to get gas to get out of whangarei after I got sick of living in a leaky old caravan I was renting at a holiday park after the marriage bust up.

----------


## Chris

I carry a Penn 950 as a back up reel ,some times quicker to bang another reel on than re-spool the 1 the just got smoked by another bloody sting ray.Good reel the local sport shop did me a good deal on it.

----------


## hunter308

> I carry a Penn 950 as a back up reel ,some times quicker to bang another reel on than re-spool the 1 the just got smoked by another bloody sting ray.Good reel the local sport shop did me a good deal on it.


Always wanted a 850 or 950ss have owned seaboys for boat fishing in the past and really liked them but a penn spinfisher has always been on my to buy when I can afford it list, the 950ss on a 15 foot shakespeare ugly stik gold would make a bloody awesome combo.

----------


## bully

> I'll take my Pav with whipped cream ,kiwi fruit n chocolate hail thanks Gibo (since it was your suggestion)
> 
> Seriously though I went back to Mitchell reels simply because the modern reels especially the Japanese made just don't seem the be very tough.Small spools ,weak shafts, rubbish bearings they just don't last.I might get 12 months out of a jap reel.The modern casting reels are a different item to what over head reels where 30 or 40 years ago when I started fishing.
> Quite frankly I couldn't cast with one ,try doing that in the dark I'd probably end up in A & E. 
> Although they have been designed for distance casting I wonder how long the internal parts would last given some serious surf fishing. End of the day its a matter of personal choice & what your comfortable with.I'll be staying with Mitchel fixed spool reels for a while longer.


I did the same, had my dads old Mitchel, then went and got new gear. now im back to that old Mitchel. its been drowned often. but it casts well, and just straight works.

----------


## hunter308

Made up a pulley rig tonight just for something different to have a go with next time I head out now I just need to get my dirty hands on some imp clips to attach to the BOS

----------


## Chris

Went for a fish up the coast this evening ,was a guy putting a Sea horse out where I was going to fish so plan B 
carried on along the beach 100m & tucked into the corner by the blow-whole.

Not a bad spot either but a little bit of fowl that cost me a couple of sets of gear
 
Looking North towards Whangamata

Mayor island / Tuhua 

Looking behind & up towards the Whiritoa gully 

Couple of nibbles just before dark that I guessed was probably small Kahawai (5.45)then it went dead again.
Got a better hit about 6.15 & thinking bait was gone hauled rod out of holder for re-bait.Only to get another hit & this time it hooked up.Good fish & a good scrap to follow ,didn't know what I had felt like a snapper but winter there ain't many of them round  inshore.
10 minutes pretty sure had it close to the beach ,flicked on the light .Yep in the shore wash ,next wave its on the dry .Light off again not wanting to panic what ever it was.Hauled on the rod as wave came up ,there it was laying on the sand .Light on again , nice snapper. Hung on for another 1 1/2 hrs but no more bites ,not a bad result though.Thought maybe a couple of Kahawai for the smoker  but snapper is OK too. 

A little over 5 lbs nice fish to get in surf this time of year.

----------


## Dundee

Good one Chris :Thumbsup:

----------


## Waza

Nice reddie there, I use Alvey reels for distance & skull dragging fish, if they are of a larger variety then it's a Penn Spinfisher 850 or ABU Ambassador 10000CL 2 speed.
The tubes is right near my onsite van at Currarong Jervis Bay, so if you're keen for LBG you will need a quality overhead for livebaiting for Yellowfin, Kingies & Marlin  :Wink:  you don't always need a boat to gamefish in oz ! But the boat helps so I bought one  :Thumbsup: 
Heaps of Salmon & blurters off the beach on worms ATM But would love a reddie run like you guys get.

----------


## Chris

The spring snapper just starting to come in Waza ,early this year but I ain't complaining .Be nice to have the LBG fishing you guys get over there .

----------


## Toby

> The spring snapper just starting to come in Waza ,early this year but I ain't complaining .Be nice to have the LBG fishing you guys get over there .


2lb line on some kahawai is a good fight

----------


## Gibo

> The spring snapper just starting to come in Waza ,early this year but I ain't complaining .Be nice to have the LBG fishing you guys get over there .


Chris I can drop you off at Mayor over summer to have a crack at a big Black on your surfcaster!!!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Chris

Wouldn't mind having a crack at some of those big kelpie snapper ,thats deep water over there .
South east bay is a nice anchorage .  Theres deer & pigs on Tuhua I believe.

----------


## Gibo

> Wouldn't mind having a crack at some of those big kelpie snapper ,thats deep water over there .
> South east bay is a nice anchorage .  Theres deer & pigs on Tuhua I believe.


Yip sure is some good Snapper out there. That crater bay area is where there are at :Wink: 
Never heard of deer but sure theres pigs.

----------


## Waza

> The spring snapper just starting to come in Waza ,early this year but I ain't complaining .Be nice to have the LBG fishing you guys get over there .


I reckon the NZ snapper run will be much more reliable than our marlin & yellowfin season. The Kingies are reliable, hoodlums you can't stop all year round !

----------


## dimitri

This came as a shock to me....this particular scarborough fishing reel used to belong to me.
I changed the location of the handles as the screws had been yanked out during a battle with a rockcod.
Where the one handle is placed,the wood had cracked and I used superglue to glue it twice in two different places
under the handle.
The old holes I filled up with the type of putty which gets two parts mixed which later hardens.
It was in Durban South Africa....Can you tell me where it is at the moment?......

----------


## dimitri

I was quite shocked when I saw the picture of the scarborough reel in the picture.
This particular reel belonged to me many years ago.
I changed the location of the handles as they were yanked out during a struggle with a rockcod.
Under the one handle there are two cracks which I had rejoined with super-glue.
Where the handles used to be....I filled the holes with a two type putty which hardened.
Also,the centre-piece under the flat screw there is a rollerbearing...there used to be a concave brass plate
so that saltwater would not enter.
All I want to know if it is in Durban or somewhere else......THANKS!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sakokid

Hey Chris nice bunch of fish..are they from off the beach

----------


## Spudattack

> I was quite shocked when I saw the picture of the scarborough reel in the picture.
> 
> This particular reel belonged to me many years ago.
> 
> I changed the location of the handles as they were yanked out during a struggle with a rockcod.
> 
> Under the one handle there are two cracks which I had rejoined with super-glue.
> 
> Where the handles used to be....I filled the holes with a two type putty which hardened.
> ...


Hey Dimitri

Sorry mate can't help therr, was just a pic i pulled off google images!
If you can find it you may be able ro find the website and trace it,
You better clarify what a rock cod is as here it is a tiny pest fish that steal your bait! Haha!
Was that reel a Keith Palmer? He made some of the best balanced scarboroughs i have ever used.

Good luck, would be great to find it!

----------


## Scribe

> The spring snapper just starting to come in Waza ,early this year but I ain't complaining .Be nice to have the LBG fishing you guys get over there .


Yes the snapper are early this side of the Peninsula this year as well. Some good fishing off the rock outside my place. When High tide corresponds with evening is always good fishing and with an easterly to boot you cant go wrong.

Set the net on high last night and picked it up this morning on high. 4 snapper and  more than 35 good flounder. It never rains but it pours  had to return many of them to stay within the 20 fin fish limit. No photos Wife is away for a few days with camera.

----------


## veitnamcam

Been the occasional report of the odd brim being caught in the bay which is early and encouraging.
Scribe if i leave my net overnight at the moment it is full of small Kahawai and weed when i pick it up., bloody kahawai tangle the Shit out of the net.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Chris

Heard the snapper had come inshore up the coast , all the boats are in close near the rocks apparently.Haven't had a chance to get out for couple a weeks ,setting up white bait stand & away hunting last weekend.

So much to do ,so little time .Not enough hours in a day at the mo !

----------


## hunter308

If things go to plan this weekend @Chris I might head off to whiritoa for a cast during the day on sunday, just got to see how things are looking closer to the day.

----------


## Chris

Let me know if your coming over @hunter308 I might join you if that's sweet with you

----------


## hunter308

> Let me know if your coming over @hunter308 I might join you if that's sweet with you


No worries @Chris always welcome to join me for a fish mate, will flick you a text and let you know

----------

